# Using Polarizers with EOS-M



## bf (Aug 2, 2014)

I have seen people here use CPL with their EOS-M lenses. I also want to get a little more serious with M. I picked a 52mm B+W XS-Pro for 18-55mm and a step up ring for EF-M 22, for now. 

My main issue is how I can effectively utilize this filter. The dilemma is they are needed when the sun exists and the screen is hard to see under the sun light. 

From my first experience (Apt. pool & a car) I could easily see the reflations and minimize them; however, I could not determine the colors in the LCD. Please share your experience how you actually work with polarizers in the live view mode. Perhaps live histogram? An LCD shader?


----------



## pablo (Aug 4, 2014)

meter off of something midtone and under the same light as your subject.
a paving slab. a bit of grass.

meter lock.

recompose.

Shoot.


----------



## bf (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. As I understand, your trick is making the the sky brighter and more visible in screen by overexposing it prior the final exposure. I could try it today.


----------



## pablo (Aug 6, 2014)

that will be the effect, what I'm doing in practise is letting the camera meter off a close to 18% midtone. This is what the meter is designed to meter from.

By getting the exposure locked at midtone lights and darks will fall into their correct place. Bright skies will always confuse ttl meters, as they often over power the subject.


----------



## bf (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Pablo.

Back to the LCD visibility issue and lack of view finder, adding WiFi and a portable "smart" device may also work. Although the price of a WiFi transmitter and playing with polarizer and the remote stream are hard to justify. I think metering the dark tone and adjusting polarizer is the best way to go in live-view mode.


----------



## pablo (Aug 12, 2014)

also defeats the compact form... an understated advantage, perhaps the sole advantage of the M system..

the m2 body might be more your thing, if they sell them in your region, and if the wifi works to your expectations (the m seems crippled in terms of usb control, remote control etc, don't see why they would depart from this ethos with the m2?)


----------



## Cory (Aug 12, 2014)

I just do my best and generally get good results. Not nearly as perfect everytime as through a viewfinder, but you win some/lose some. The overall, however, is a win.


----------



## bf (Aug 12, 2014)

pablo said:


> also defeats the compact form... an understated advantage, perhaps the sole advantage of the M system..
> 
> the m2 body might be more your thing, if they sell them in your region, and if the wifi works to your expectations (the m seems crippled in terms of usb control, remote control etc, don't see why they would depart from this ethos with the m2?)



I would love the WiFi option of M2! Frankly, I picked EOS-M due to its deep discount and I do like it. They don't offer M2 here; even I had to "import" the 11-22! I would control the camera from my smart phone if it supports WiFi. Cool option for stealth shooting and some outdoor and long exposure scenarios.


----------

